# Very Loud Birds



## K9Kirk (Feb 13, 2020)

A couple very loud birds flew overhead today and caught me with the wrong settings. Oh well, it was cool to see and hear them.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice one......


----------



## weepete (Feb 14, 2020)

A pair of A10 Thunderbolts? nice, I used to have a model of these planes when I was a kid.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 14, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice one......





weepete said:


> A pair of A10 Thunderbolts? nice, I used to have a model of these planes when I was a kid.



Thanks guys! I drove an M-113 at Ft. Hood for awhile and on one particular day an A-10 Warthog did some practice on me and my vehicle. As he was flying level I was pretending to shoot at him with the .50 when he suddenly and unexpectedly went into a steep dive straight at me and swooped up at a few hundred feet above the ground. I about soiled myself on that one it was so awesome. Days like that make me miss the Army ... just a little.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 14, 2020)

Aw man, A-10's  are so ugly thier cool. They put on a great demo if you ever catch them at an airshow!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

weepete said:


> A pair of A10 Thunderbolts? nice, I used to have a model of these planes when I was a kid.


I was an electrician on the A-10's.. i wired up the belly and strut and wheel well.......... wooooo hooooo so good to see them still flying.........


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Aw man, A-10's  are so ugly thier cool. They put on a great demo if you ever catch them at an airshow!


They are ugly but they get the job done.. and amazing still at work...


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> A couple very loud birds flew overhead today and caught me with the wrong settings. Oh well, it was cool to see and hear them.
> 
> View attachment 186842


So amazing for me to see them..thank you so much for sharing... i helped build them.. so extra special.........


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 14, 2020)

So amazing for me to see them..thank you so much for sharing... i helped build them.. so extra special......... View attachment 186879[/QUOTE]

I never would've guessed that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

you brought back alot of memories for me on  this Valentines day...


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 14, 2020)

A-10 is one of my favorites, I have a couple of  practice rounds from the canon on my bookshelf. Nice to hear you  (photo lady) helped get these bad boys in the air!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 14, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> you brought back alot of memories for me on  this Valentines day...



I hope they were all good ones, Happy Valentines Day! Thanks for your part in helping to defend this country.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> A-10 is one of my favorites, I have a couple of  practice rounds from the canon on my bookshelf. Nice to hear you  (photo lady) helped get these bad boys in the air!


thank you.. it was a very good job.. i did not realize how much i enjoyed it until it was gone.. they closed the plant and lost the contract for the next type fighter.. but the war hogs live on..


K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > you brought back alot of memories for me on  this Valentines day...
> ...


oh they are good ones.. thank you ...and happy valentines day to you too


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > A couple very loud birds flew overhead today and caught me with the wrong settings. Oh well, it was cool to see and hear them.
> ...


This is such a great photo!   So, I take it you're in there somewhere?      Very cool.   You are obviously a badass woman!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

yes i am in it.. lol.. i should not be too hard to find...thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 14, 2020)

terri said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



She's the one with the purse that says, "BAD-ASS!" on it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


Actually it was quite  the opposite.. i always enjoyed all their professionalism and camaraderie.. we all had our jobs to do and we did it..


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 14, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...



Sorry, I was kidding and making a reference to the "Bad M%$T#*#@" wallet in Pulp Fiction, maybe you didn't see the movie. I'm sure you all got along.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 14, 2020)

oh i saw the movie..it was great!


----------

